# baby carrier that distributes weight onto hips?



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi,
My ds is 1 month old and getting heavy! He weighed 9.2 at birth, and has been growing fast ever since. I originally purchased a Hotsling and recently a BabyBjorn. Both of these seem to aggravate my neck/shoulders ALOT. I like the convenience of the BabyBjrn, but like I said, it might just be the front carry that is no good on my neck.

I read that some people like the Ergo brcause it distributes the weight onto your hips. I'm big into hiking, so I know the importance of a good pack with an adjustable hip belt.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I'm guessing that the MeiTai and most other wraps and slings are out of the question for me, because it doesn't look like they would distribute the weight onto my hips.

I like a front carry because I like to have ds cuddle against me, but I'm open to a back carry option as he gets older. Thanks!


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

Mei Tais and wraps would actually be ideal. The Mei Tai is basically a soft, tied version of the Ergo (and Beco and Yamo and Patapum). Wraps are good because you can use them SOOOO many different ways.

IMO, I wouldn't have wanted DS in an ergo type carrier in the early months because it just doesn't seem as cuddly and "poppable". I did the sling until he was over 20 pounds and my back and neck suffered badly. It was a whole new world with a Beco!


----------



## youmayfalldown (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree. I think a wrap would be your best bet now and then once he is about 5 months I'd go for the Ergo or Beco or any structured carrier really. I have an 11 month old and I fell in LOVE with my Ergo the minute I used it. He's heavy (24lbs).

Try an inexpensive wrap like the Moby first to see how you like it. That was my fav. when mine was new.

HTH


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

As much as I love mei tais, IME they don't distribute the weight onto your lower body nearly as well as the padded, structured waist belt of a structured carrier does.

A wrap (either a stretchy wrap like a Moby or CuddlyWrap or a hybrid like a GypsyMama Bali Baby Stretch) would help distribute the weight across your shoulders and entire back much better than a one-shoulder carrier. If you're super-sensitive to back pain, though, and your baby is a chunky monkey, you might want to go straight for a soft structured carrier (Ergo, Patapum, Beco, etc.). Although it's not as soft and cuddly and poppable as a wrap, the SSC is the best IME at putting baby's weight on your lower body.


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm another one for the Ergo- it is the only carrier that is comfy for both me and ds! But we didn't find the ergo until about 8 months so I don't know how well it would work for a smaller babe. they do make an infant insert though so that might make a difference in how soon you could use it


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CameronsMama* 
I'm another one for the Ergo- it is the only carrier that is comfy for both me and ds! But we didn't find the ergo until about 8 months so I don't know how well it would work for a smaller babe. they do make an infant insert though so that might make a difference in how soon you could use it

I've never even seen you try a mei tai or wrap.























I do think mei tais and wraps would be better at distributing the weight than what you're currently using, but for BEST weight-on-hip, you're probably going to want a soft structured, like Ergo, Beco, Patapum, Ten Toes Click, something like that.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree with pp about a SSC. They'll distribute the weight onto your hips no matter how you carry your babe (front, back, side). We just got home from a hike with DD on both me and DH (in a SSC that I made) and we were all happily comfortable for the duration (we went about 2 miles)...I can post pics if you're interested in the carrier the I make...
The one I make can also be used on a chair...


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Blah, MDC lost my post









I would say that an SSC is better than a MT here--an MT ties around the waist, while an SSC goes around the hips. I would want to try SSCs on first--they tend to be a bit tricker fit wise. I would also recommend one that crosses over the back, not one with a connecting strap like the Ergo.

IME a wrap is excellent for distributing weight well if it's a good quality wrap (if you're prone to back issues you're more likely to have problems with thinner materials or a homemade wrap) and it's wrapped correctly.


----------



## UmmIbrahim (Feb 16, 2007)

Try a Chunei! Its a buckle pod...it distributes the weight onto your hips but is a step up from the Patapum or Ergo...I LOVE mine...plus, NO muffin top!

http://www.hosausa.com

also I blogged about them...also the straps dont put weight on your shoulders just help to keep the child snug against your back...it seriously is one of the best weight on hip carriers!

Umm Ibi


----------



## CameronsMama (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
I've never even seen you try a mei tai or wrap.
























well then, I guess you can disregard my "uneducated" and inexperienced opinion


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CameronsMama* 
well then, I guess you can disregard my "uneducated" and inexperienced opinion









Not at all! An Ergo is comfortable for you. You don't need to have tried every variation under the sun in order for your opinion and experience to matter and be valuable. I can't count the number of times I've said "well, I haven't tried _that_ one, but I know _this_ one works for me."

You know I love you, right, even when I'm teasing stupidly?


----------



## quinbearzmama (Jan 26, 2005)

I would second (or third) the pps on soft structured carriers but I've found the most comfortable carrier for me is my Connecta (kind of a combo between a m-t and an SSC.) Front or back carries are so comfortable. I also have had a lot of luck with my Taitasi m-t, but those can get a little pricey...


----------

